
DeepMind Papers at NIPS (Part 1) - aaronyy
https://deepmind.com/blog/deepmind-papers-nips-part-1/
======
aaronyy
Part 2: [https://deepmind.com/blog/deepmind-papers-nips-
part-2/](https://deepmind.com/blog/deepmind-papers-nips-part-2/) and part 3:
[https://deepmind.com/blog/deepmind-papers-nips-
part-3/](https://deepmind.com/blog/deepmind-papers-nips-part-3/)

------
JabavuAdams
My God. It's like I think, "It would be interesting to work out X ..." and a
few months later DeepMind's announcing some results in the area. Cool /
Frustrating.

~~~
bbctol
And better results than you could possibly expect. I was just getting into
playing with audio synthesis, but I figured you'd always need to use
spectrograms and get distorted data--then they dropped WaveNet, because screw
that, we can just process the raw waveform!

